# Ready To Go



## lumpia (Sep 21, 2002)

Dear Friends,

Please forgive me for getting so busy all the time; I have hardly any time to post anything. But I wanted to update you on how my culinary progress is coming along.

The new update is that all the paperwork has been done; I won Financial Aid for the entire school year, along with Work-Study, and I am thinking about working in a place like the Brown Palace here in Denver to pay my way through school.

Next month, I have to go in for the Official Registration and to get my uniforms and books. I've been reading a lot of culinary books in the meantime, and hoping that I will be a better cook once I graduate from school.

Last week was the final steps for registration; I submitted my entrance fee and the school said I look good to go with registration. And so that is what I am preparing for now.

Take care all; I look forward to starting my culinary journal soon.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Excellent!!! Study hard, practice a lot, ask lots of questions. And keep us informed. (I personally love to read all the student's journals, because everyone is different, and so their experiences at school are differerent, and interesting.)


----------



## lumpia (Sep 21, 2002)

The final steps have been completed. I've been waiting for the day when Official Registration starts. All students have to be at the school for the Registration process on September 5 and 6, and our classes start on September 9. I should be getting my culinary uniform and textbooks on Friday, which is the 5th. Everyone looks so happy in anticipation for the school year!


----------

